# The Eclipse Hard Tire



## happyclark (Sep 5, 2022)

Found at a tag sale out east thought I would share first one I have ever seen excited to complete this bike


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 5, 2022)

Fabulous!


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Sep 5, 2022)

Nice find Mr. Happy Clark.


----------



## catfish (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 6, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1692039



I need to dig around some of the old farms in Gainesville, my daughter lives there, it is 20 minutes from me.


----------



## happyclark (Sep 7, 2022)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1692039



No way this is amazing!!!! WOW!   🐺👊🏻


----------



## Ancient City Velo (Sep 7, 2022)

I believe this is the correct seat


----------



## happyclark (Sep 7, 2022)

Ancient City Velo said:


> I believe this is the correct seat
> 
> View attachment 1692142
> 
> ...


----------



## Ancient City Velo (Sep 8, 2022)

I have no history with the seat.
The cantle plate appears to be powder coated black


----------



## happyclark (Sep 8, 2022)

Ancient City Velo said:


> I believe this is the correct seat
> 
> View attachment 1692142
> 
> ...



Hello is this seat for sale? Thank you


----------



## Ancient City Velo (Sep 8, 2022)

Is your Eclipse for sale?
I'm sure you could make a great profit.
I have the seat and chain for it. I can easily take it to the next level it deserves. 
Keithknowspools@gmail.com


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Sep 8, 2022)

Wait a minute , I like it to.


----------



## happyclark (Sep 10, 2022)

No I have chain 


Ancient City Velo said:


> Is your Eclipse for sale?
> I'm sure you could make a great profit.
> I have the seat and chain for it. I can easily take it to the next level it deserves.
> Keithknowspools@gmail.com



I need the seat


----------

